
New gTLD investor Fred Kreuger: Dot Com Will Be Dead in 10 Years - DakotaGreywolf
http://domainshane.com/fred-krueger-dot-com-will-be-dead-in-10-years-one-side-of-over-invested-blindness/
======
tobiasu
If you follow this link, you will find a whole sub-culture whose existance
must've been the driving motivation behind the invention of the flame thrower.

------
wwweston
In other news, the national association of realtors says that now is a good
time to buy real estate.

------
harvestmoon
Dunno. I'm still waiting for .co to catch on. There's vine.co, at least.

------
higherpurpose
I'm hoping .p2p or .bit or whatever will win out, as long as it means we'll
all use a decentralized DNS system by then.

------
thejosh
Ah yes, and also Bitcoin will be the main currency in 10 years according to
investors.

